# I picked up a Warrior bass for cheap!



## WeLookLikeGiants (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey guys, 

I really don't know a whole lot about Warrior bass other than it plays and sounds amazing.
I'm a guitar player by trade but I joined a band that needed a bass player. I didn't have a bass so I bought this one. It's a 1998 Warrior Signature 4 I believe. That's the best guess I could make with the website as a reference.
This thing is a beauty and it plays amazingly well. It sounds super crisp with the custom Nordstrand pickups.

It has a mahogany body with flame maple top.
Neck-thru (mahogany,purpleheart/mahogany).
Nordstrand humbucking pups
Wood pup covers and knobs.
Sweet royal purple interior in the Warrior custom case.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 9, 2012)

Warrior basses, and guitars for that matter, are pretty nice.


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice score!!


----------



## Bevo (Mar 9, 2012)

Damn that is nice!

Love the head stock too, nice and pointy!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 9, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Warrior basses, and guitars for that matter, are pretty nice.



Assuming you can get past the Jesus, yes


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 9, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> Assuming you can get past the Jesus, yes



The religious imagery on a lot of their stuff is off putting, at least for me, but if they build a solid instrument I could really care less about the builder's beliefs, especially if they're benign.


----------



## craigny (Mar 9, 2012)

I had a Warrior Soldier guitar...awesome quality...nice bass.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 9, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The religious imagery on a lot of their stuff is off putting, at least for me, but if they build a solid instrument I could really care less about the builder's beliefs, especially if they're benign.



Well, apparently he will occasionally change specs according to "what God tells him to do" if the guys on Talkbass are to be believed. Which, may or may not be true, but there are a few guys corroborating it.

The religious bit isn't a big deal for me, but that reputation is, haha!


----------



## angus (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice score. When I saw this thread, I got worried!

The extended range basses he made during this period (like 6 strings up to the 9 strings he made) had MAJOR structural issues in the neck, and a lot of the were FUBAR even at NAMM.

The 4s and 5s were cool, though.

I want my life to look like the inside of that case, haha.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 10, 2012)

congrats on the new ax...

...looks great.


----------



## engage757 (Mar 13, 2012)

at one point I had fifteen of their guitars and 5-6 of their basses. PHENOMENAL. Congrats dude!


----------



## WeLookLikeGiants (Mar 25, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The religious imagery on a lot of their stuff is off putting, at least for me, but if they build a solid instrument I could really care less about the builder's beliefs, especially if they're benign.



Yeah it is a little off putting for me b/c i'm not religious but the bass was to sweet to pass up for the price. When I play it, I put a piece of electrical tape on the 12th fret.  haha


----------



## WeLookLikeGiants (Mar 25, 2012)

engage757 said:


> at one point I had fifteen of their guitars and 5-6 of their basses. PHENOMENAL. Congrats dude!



Damn, dude! Nice collection. This my first bass to own. I have 7 guitars including a custom made Strictly 7 seven string. 
Good start for a bass though I think.


----------

